# Any tips on staying balanced while hitting ollie-ons?



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

One of my problems when I hit an ollie-on handrail is I slide off in a second. I am the epitome of "White Boy Can't Jump" and so if it is a fairly high rail, it takes all of my might just to get up and then I will lean too far forward and fall off. When I started learning ollie-on box rails I would try to aim my board for the edging. That helped me out and gave me pretty good balance, but handrails obviously aren't that big of a target and so I evidently fall off whether it's in the front or from behind. How can you practice balancing?!?!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

do you fall off to the side you jump on from or the side opposite of where you are ollie'ing onto from??? or both


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if you are slipping off toeside almost immediately, it sounds like you are jumping up at the rail rather than following a more natural trajectory which will take you down the rail as well. this also means you don't need to jump quite as high because you're landing on the rail where it will be a little lower.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

david_z said:


> if you are slipping off toeside almost immediately, it sounds like you are jumping up at the rail rather than following a more natural trajectory which will take you down the rail as well. this also means you don't need to jump quite as high because you're landing on the rail where it will be a little lower.


@Slyder Both

Any tips on how to do that? Lol if I just let my body "flow with it" I naturally want to do a fs noseslide.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

I just learned handrails a few weeks ago so I know exactly what you mean. My biggest tip is look where you want to go. When your comin up to the rail look at where your approaching then as you can start seeing down the rail look to the bottom and you will follow. It will feel really weird or scary not looking at where your jumping on to but when I do it I find its almost no problem at all making it. Good luck on it dude hope you get them on lock soon.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> @Slyder Both
> 
> Any tips on how to do that? Lol if I just let my body "flow with it" I naturally want to do a fs noseslide.


Like Bock E said in the previous comment, where you're looking matters. I do spot the rail because I have to see that I'm _going_ to hit it, then shift my gaze towards the end of the rail or beyond. It is times when I catch myself looking down at my feet or somewhere else, that I fall off the rail too early.

You can kind of see what I mean here, although this video doesn't really have the best perspective and also it is a 180 on, but I would take basically the same approach to a front 50/50 on that rail.






I slip out a little early but this is because I'm still dialing in that 180. Watch it again though and you'll see that I don't really lock on to the rail until about 0:17, I'm definitely going a few feet down the rail before I'm actually on top of it and that's what I'm talking about.

This is a relatively short rail, but you can see how if you land a few feet further down the rail you're going more forward and less "up" when you pop off the lip. That should help you if you are suffering from white boy can't jump syndrome


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

david_z said:


> Like Bock E said in the previous comment, where you're looking matters. I do spot the rail because I have to see that I'm _going_ to hit it, then shift my gaze towards the end of the rail or beyond. It is times when I catch myself looking down at my feet or somewhere else, that I fall off the rail too early.
> 
> You can kind of see what I mean here, although this video doesn't really have the best perspective and also it is a 180 on, but I would take basically the same approach to a front 50/50 on that rail.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks, I see what you mean. His head was always looking at the bottom. I'm always looking at the very beginning of the rail because I am more focused on getting on then riding it out :laugh:


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

One thing I struggled with was getting locked into the rail and kept sliding off. I can't explain it very well, but goggling it will explain it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Virus you are also referring to a hand rail, more the smaller round ones right.

Try changing your approach angle it should pretty shallow.

Also you should be landing on the rail around 2-3 feet down the rail, not the very top. Your momentum is carrying you off the far side and when you fall off the same side you ollie on from your not getting your weight fully on the rail, a little bit of `not totally committed`.

If you have fair speed you may have to angle your board to kinda hit the rail then shift your weight up onto the rail. That angle very slight allows your board to absorb some of your forward momentum slowing you down to not slip off the rail. 

Hope some of this helped


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

i dont know if this will help but snowboardaddiction made their 50/50 video free on youtube.






At about the 6:20 mark they start to talk about ollie-ons. Maybe it will help you, sbaddiction has helped my riding out a lot.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> Virus you are also referring to a hand rail, more the smaller round ones right.
> 
> Try changing your approach angle it should pretty shallow.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yea come to think of it my biggest problem is that I keep trying to land on the very beginning, not that far down.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I've been hitting ollie-ons like cake this past weekend! It's such a great feeling being able to hit every feature in the park with ease.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so did the tips help
post up some pics if you have them. I was gonna do some park last weekend but still gun shy after my crash.
Saw a rainbow rail I really wanted to hit and I know I have the skill but just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Rainbows sketch me out sometimes too.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just general tips. Try to keep your shoulders parallel with the jib and possibly more speed.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

david_z said:


> Like Bock E said in the previous comment, where you're looking matters. I do spot the rail because I have to see that I'm _going_ to hit it, then shift my gaze towards the end of the rail or beyond. It is times when I catch myself looking down at my feet or somewhere else, that I fall off the rail too early.
> 
> You can kind of see what I mean here, although this video doesn't really have the best perspective and also it is a 180 on, but I would take basically the same approach to a front 50/50 on that rail.
> 
> ...




You are genius! Good advice and technique you have there. I'm having a bit of problem too with ollies. These will really help me.

Snowboard Vacation | Snowboard Fun


----------

